# Teclado limpiado con LEM funciona mal



## dragondgold (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola, hace poco compre una notebook HP Pavilion dv2 y debido a la suciedad que tenía el teclado lo limpie con una espuma limpiadora que se suele usar para limpiar las PCs llamada LEM que es del mismo fabricante de BLEM tengo entendido. La cuestión es que una vez que lo limpié lo sequé bien peor mi teclado ya no era el mismo, tuve que acceder a mi cuenta con teclado en pantalla ya que mi teclado o la tecla no funcionaba o escribía cualquier cosa. La dejé toda la noche apagada a ver si se secaba y ahora cuando la enciendo hace un pitido incesante por lo que la apago inmediatamente. Ya probe dándole con el secador de pelos al teclado pero sigue igual. Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Quitar las teclas y ver hasta donde le metiste espuma . Limpiar con alcohol isopropílico y un pincelito ULTRA suave.

Saludos !


----------



## yobany (Jul 13, 2010)

Cuando decís que la "tecla no funcionaba" ¿a cuál te estás refiriendo? En cuanto al problema que presenta tu notebook, puede ser que se deba a un exceso de espuma limpiadora. Cuando la aplicaste sobre el teclado, ¿lo hiciste directamente, o usando algún tipo de paño? Si lo hiciste sin paño alguno es posible que algún exceso de espuma haya causado un mal funcionamiento en el teclado. Lo que habría que hacer, dado que las teclas de una notebook no se pueden desmontar como las de un teclado común, es desmontar todo el teclado y revisar cuidadosamente los contactos; además, como dice Dosmetros, si hay algo de residuos, deberás removerlos o limpiarlos.
Intenta con estas sugerencias y comenta luego algún resultado.


----------



## djwash (Jul 13, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Hola, hace poco compre una notebook HP Pavilion dv2 y debido a la suciedad que tenía el teclado lo limpie con una espuma limpiadora que se suele usar para limpiar las PCs llamada LEM que es del mismo fabricante de BLEM tengo entendido. La cuestión es que una vez que lo limpié lo sequé bien peor mi teclado ya no era el mismo, tuve que acceder a mi cuenta con teclado en pantalla ya que mi teclado o la tecla no funcionaba o escribía cualquier cosa. La dejé toda la noche apagada a ver si se secaba y ahora cuando la enciendo hace un pitido incesante por lo que la apago inmediatamente. Ya probe dándole con el secador de pelos al teclado pero sigue igual. Alguna sugerencia?
> 
> Gracias y saludos!!



Ante la duda, la mas tetu.....

Te recomiendo: 

1 - que te armes de paciencia, consigas esos destornilladores de "presicion" creo que se llaman, tambien puede ser esos juegos que vienen como con 40 piezas que tienen puntas para esos tornillos de celulares y otros tornillos rarisimos como los de los condensadores de flujo 

2 - con las manos muy muy limpias y con pulsera antiestatica, o guantes descartables, procedes a desarmar tu notebook (sin bateria), date una vuelta por google a ver si encontras alguna info de como desarmarla, si no, trata de buscarle la vuelta, para desmontar el teclado y proceder a su limpieza completa, nunca limpiar los contactos con alcohol ni solvente de ningun tipo, podes usar servilletas de papel, y si la suciedad esta pegada, la podes humedecer un poquito con una o dos gotas de agua...

Quizas suene casero lo que te recomiendo, podes llevarla a un tecnico que la repare, pero agarrate porque capaz que te arranca la cabeza...

Ojo con el LEM, no es para limpiar cualquier hardware...


----------



## dragondgold (Jul 14, 2010)

Bueno desarme mi notebook y saque el teclado, es toda una pieza compacta sin posibilidad de ser abierta, saque dos teclas que no funcionaban, les di un corro de alcohol pero el problema persiste. Puede ser que el problema sea que se alla dañado algo de la PC?

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Jul 15, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> les di un corro de alcohol pero el problema persiste. Puede ser que el problema sea que se alla dañado algo de la PC?



Y con el alcohol seguro la emborrachaste jeje

Busca algunas trabas en el teclado, quizas esta pegado (no creo), buscale la vuelta para abrirlo, y separar las partes electricas de las mecanicas (teclas/contactos), a las teclas las lavas con deterjente y agua apenas tibia o fria. Los contactos, los limpias con una servilleta de papel apeeenas humedecida con agua e inmediatamente pasarle una servilleta seca, para evitar que se forme oxido, si son de cobre se oxidan facil aunque se vean bonitos...
Fijate si conseguis algun limpia contactos, anda a una electronica de confianza y comentales lo que debes limpiar o si podes lleva el teclado, ellos te pueden recomendar algo...

No dejes la notebook desarmada al aire libre, es decir, si es posible guarda las partes en una caja... Me comentas...


----------



## yobany (Jul 15, 2010)

De acuerdo con lo que comentas es posible que el mal funcionamiento de la notebook no se deba a problemas de suciedad del teclado. Esto significa que es problable que luego de limpiar éste el problema continúe. Quizás el problema se deba a otra causa diferente al polvo o a la suciedad, por lo cual, ente caso, te recomendaría que no intentes desemsamblar más el teclado, esto podría empeorar las cosas. Así mismo, si tienes la posibilidad de ensayar con otro teclado (con las mismas específicaciones), podrías empezar a descartar el problema; es decir, conocer si el problema se debe o no al teclado. Igual podrías ensayar el tuyo en una notebook similar. Si luego de hacer estas cosas nada que pudes resolver el problema, lo más mejor que podrías hacer sería llevarla a una empresa o negocio donde te prestén servicio técnico. Esto es aconsejable en la medida en que si el limpiador afecto algo como los contactos, es posible que el daño sea electrónico.
En cuanto a lo de guardar las partes de la notebook en una caja, es mejor que las guardes primero en bolsas antiestáticas (bueno, al menos el disco duro y las memorias RAM)


----------

